# Caulk Warmer Solves Cold Weather Caulk Application Problems



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Caulk Warmer Solves Cold Weather Caulk Application Problems*

07/28/2009*DULUTH, MN -- *The Caulk Warmer®, a new invention recently introduced to the construction industry, solves an age old problem in the building trades. 
Skilled craftsmen know that warm caulk flows freely, and fills better, resulting in smoother joints with better adhesion and sealing. But up to now, the options for keeping caulk warm have been primitive at best, ranging from keeping caulk tubes in boxes or buckets with trouble lights, running the truck and keeping the tubes in the warm vehicle, or putting them in a bucket of warm water or a cooler with a hot water bottle inside. 
Now there is a better option - the Caulk Warmer, a unique patented warming bag that combines a light weight economical heat source with a flexible heat reflecting shield to retain heat in the bag and keep caulk and other items warm. This allows caulk to flow more freely in cold weather, speeding up application time, relieving strain on user's arms and hands and providing better sealing and appearance.
The Caulk Warmer produces better results any time the temperature drops below 50°. Caulk Warmer bags will keep caulk at 80° even when the outside temperature drops to -13°.
The heavy duty nylon canvas bag has a backstrap with a "quick disconnect" for looping over railings, plugs into 120V AC or 12V DC inverter, requires only 50 watts of power, and has a convenient cord storage pouch on the front. There is a convenient on/off switch and the internal temperature is thermostatically controlled. 
Sealing tapes will not stick when the temperature drops, but the Caulk Warmer solves this problem too. The Caulk Warmer holds 12 (1 case) standard size caulk tubes, or 7 quart size tubes, or 12 sausage size tubes, or 7 cans of foam, or a case of floor tile. Other suggested uses include temperature sensitive products such as insulating foam, windows & door sealing tape, grease cartridges, adhesives, welding rods, gloves and more. 
New users rave about the ease of use, time and money savings that the caulk warmer affords. "There were times when we would run our diesel trucks all day long to keep foam cans warm" says Doug Long, Field Manager for Johnston Masonry in Duluth, "the caulk warmer solves that problem and saves money and wasted fuel". 
Billed as the "warming experts," Reasor Products of Duluth, MN started the company with a Pajama Warmer, created when the inventor, Lance Reasor came up with the idea of the warming bag to help out a friend who always warmed her pajamas by a woodstove at night before putting them on because she was always cold. "Being in the construction industry, I realized how the warming bag concept could be used to solve a multitude of cold weather application problems," says Lance, "and the Caulk Warmer was the natural progression of the concept."
The Caulk Warmer has been awarded a Bronze Medal in recognition of the invention from the Minnesota Inventors Congress. The bags are available for purchase on the website at www.caulkwarmer.com, and vendor relationships are currently being developed.


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)

he said caulk warmer...:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Sorry, I couldn't restrain myself... we always have a good laugh at the new guys going down for some black caulk....:laughing::laughing:

A little juvenile humor always makes the day better...



edit; Although it stays warm here most of the year we still have some cold weeks and can relate to how annoying it is to work with caulking or roof cement when the temps are low. I remember more than once when I first started roofing seeing guy light the buckets of bull on fire to warm them up.... pour a bit of gas in and light it up, it was workable in no time...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL we make the same caulk jokes too. Roofers are so gay. Hah!


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> LOL we make the same caulk jokes too. Roofers are so gay. Hah!


Gay means homosexual over here lol:blink:
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Same meaning here too Dave, that was the joke of it. 

Caulk = cock. Get the black caulk, get the black cock. Get it?


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

It must be an accent thing lol, that or ive led a sheltered life!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Or, you can just put the tubes in the engine compartment of the truck for a couple of minutes while its running.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

We usually put them on the dash with the defros running and they heat up real quick. We've had to leave the truck running a couple of jobs... but with the price of gas, I am sure the caulk warmer would be cheaper.


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

We like to store them inside overnight to warm them up and keep them in the cab while we drive and then work... I keep some in my jacket too while Im on the roof.


----------



## robert (Oct 29, 2008)

I always used the under the hood method warm engine warmed them right up


----------

